# Mutual understanding



## Epilio

Hello 

Within a language familiy there is a variable degree of grasp among the languages that belong to it, depending on several matters. For example: I can, as a spanish speaker, understand italian, portuguese or catalan without too much effort but I have problems to converse with a romanian or a walloon speaker. 

Moving my example to the turkic case; what is the degree of understanding among the languages of the turkic family?. Can a turkish speaker, e.g, and a kazkhstani understand each other?, Is there mutual understanding?, what about the rest (tatar, uzbek, turkmen, yakut etc...).

Greetings!


----------



## maxguncel

We can understand Azerbaijani and Turkmen very well. But the others differs.

Of course we can understand some words but as a total understanding we can't say we understand.


----------



## Volcano

*I understand most of azerbaijani words*


----------



## hasansabri

Azerbaijani, Yakut  and Turkmen dialects are very clsed to Anatolian dialect. But for the rest, you need to time to get familiarity with the tunes of words. ıt is just a bit time matter. Thats all!...


----------



## Evros

Tatar,uzbek,kazakh,turkmen,and rest turkic languages has different accents.Even if they make a similar sentence,i cannot understand because of the accent.Some months of excersize may help us to understand and get the words maybe 

About azerbaijan,we speak very similar.We can understand our televisions and newspapers.Eastern part of turkey,has some kind of azerbaijani speech and accent also.


----------



## MarX

hasansabri said:


> Azerbaijani, Yakut and Turkmen dialects are very clsed to Anatolian dialect. But for the rest, you need to time to get familiarity with the tunes of words. ıt is just a bit time matter. Thats all!...


Yakut? Are you sure?

From what I've read so far, Anatolian Turks are able to understand Gagauz, Azeri, and Turkmen. Beyond that it gets harder, although there always seems to be a considerable amount of intelligibility.


Some related threads:

Turkish in Turk-speaking countries:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1204854

Turkmen-Turkish:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=854857

Turk languages:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=76474&page=2


Salam


MarX


----------



## smilingtranslater

Hello!In my opinion this is closely related with the intellectual structure of the person. Azerbaijan Speech is quite easy to understand but for Kazakh Speech you should be a Tatar immigrated to Turkey. For other dialects one should have read or listened a lot or should have visited those related regions for a considerable time period.


----------



## Rallino

Well I sometimes have difficulties understanding azerbaidjani, especially when its spoken fast.

You can think of it like, the farther the distance between the turkic countries, the harder for people to understand each other.


----------



## smilingtranslater

I believe that since internet and messengers exist distances between countries are no more obstacles between languages.


----------



## Rallino

Dude, I'm talking about the geographic distances because of which the languages were isolated in each turkic country, thus, although the origins were the same, each has evolved in a certain manner. That's why it became difficult for someone in one turkic country to understand the people in another turkic country.


----------



## smilingtranslater

I am not sure if MarX is following this discussion or not. Türk dillerine dil demek ne kadar doğru olur bilemem. Bunlar diyelek de olabilirler kökenleri Türk dili ise. Birbirlerinden çok da izole olduklarına inanmıyorum şahsen zira bu ülkeler sovyetler birliğinin birer bölgesi idi ve ekonomik olarak çok yakın bir ilişki içinde idiler. Bölgeler arası insan hareketi de hayli mevcut idi ayrılana kadar. As a result of these even they evolved they share many common word and idioms naturally. They understand each other better than us but people who live in Turkey have been isolated from these countries and for these people it may be harder to understand other turkic dialects spoken.


----------



## MarX

smilingtranslater said:


> I am not sure if MarX is following this discussion or not.


I am.


----------

